# enter champ shows



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

sods law you enter a dog you haven't shown for a while at a champ showand it drops its coat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Grr what a pain!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

now you don't have that problem do you? lol. seriously can you show your lot all year?


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

dexter said:


> now you don't have that problem do you? lol. seriously can you show your lot all year?


Pretty much  Only difference is in winter the hairless will have wishy washy skin, unlike summer with a nice tan. - The puffs coats can change and become horrid - when going from pup to adult coat, and with hormons but its not to bad.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

dexter said:


> sods law you enter a dog you haven't shown for a while at a champ showand it drops its coat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wot a bugga!!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

dexter said:


> sods law you enter a dog you haven't shown for a while at a champ showand it drops its coat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh noooo  Willows just starting to blow hers, not that it matters but argghhh for you!!



dexter said:


> now you don't have that problem do you? lol. seriously can you show your lot all year?


I only have to miss LKA with Percy which is a shame cos I like the show
Thats cos he looks like









instead of












He has most of his tan back by Crufts though


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

lol bless him. does he have a jumper for the winter?


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Would the products designed to help pigmentation help with CC's?

Yellow Labs in particular can have a tendency to develop 'snow nose' in the winter and have poor pigmentation - but Dorwest sell a couple of products which do undoubtedly help

As for dropping coat - yep - can definitely relate to that Dexter - particularly with my chocolates where coats can be erratic at best


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I know how you feel as thats one reason why I stopped showing Zoe. She has irregular seasons and everytime she had a season blew her coat. Then by the time she had got her full coat again a few weeks later she would be back in season aagghhhhhh.

Thats the good thing about the whippets and iggies they don't throw their coats. Amber went out of season in the middle of the week and at the weekend after a bath was back at the shows.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

dexter said:


> lol bless him. does he have a jumper for the winter?


yeah 
He has a green equafleece and this rather snazzy little jumper 











swarthy said:


> Would the products designed to help pigmentation help with CC's?
> 
> Yellow Labs in particular can have a tendency to develop 'snow nose' in the winter and have poor pigmentation - but Dorwest sell a couple of products which do undoubtedly help


Thats interesting thats Swarthy I shall definitely give it a go  
If they help noses then worth a try :smile:
Thank you

Vicki


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i bought a product off Dorwest for loss of pigmentation its great..But now we make our own. pick some nettles boil them down and add elderberries. (best time of the year to do this is now) we always freeze some down to take us thorugh the winter.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> Thats interesting thats Swarthy I shall definitely give it a go
> If they help noses then worth a try :smile:
> Thank youi


Here you go - this is good for getting it back

Elderberry & Nettle extract - Dorwest

These are good for maintaining it  (I am led to believe CC's can get very warm - so if considering it - might be worth speaking to Dorwest for some advice

Kelp Seaweed Tablets - Dorwest

ETA - he's a sweetheart - love that picture of him


----------

